
Scooter startup snubs SF’s poorest neighborhood despite promising access - rschnalzer
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/story/2019-08-14/san-francisco-scoot-tenderloin-bird
======
pmdulaney
Traditionally we have required such guaranteed access if and only if the
business was designated as a public utility. Scooters are not there yet.

